# New Website!



## clothahump (Feb 22, 2005)

Just for a bit of fun, http://www.aquariumrater.com upload your aquatic photographs for others to vote and comment.
All Welcome.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool! thanks for sharing :fun:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fun, wish there were more pictures though!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

really nice! too bad i dont have nice pictures to upload!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

clothahump - is that your site or is it one you just found?


----------



## PrizedAngelfish (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice site! The few pics there are are great, so it makes up for the low amount.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like he upgraded it. I had posted a picture and there were 2 dozen or so. Now there are 3 pictures but a different setup.


----------

